# Neocities



## Beta Faggot (Feb 6, 2019)

Neocities is a revival of the old Geocities service that allowed people to create their own webpage. I was originally going to make this a Community Watch thread, as this service has attracted some exceptional people, but there's really a variety of different people on Neocities. One thing that a lot of them seem to have in common is trying to create a Geocities-esque site for "muh nostalgia"

Here's the page for browsing through people's sites

So, what do you guys think of it? I think it's a pretty cool site, especially for people like me that think social media is shit.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 6, 2019)

Hi and welcome to my webpage


----------



## TheImportantFart (Feb 6, 2019)

Wow, this hits me right in the nostalgia feels.

Should be good grounds for lolcow hunting too.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 6, 2019)

I used Anglefire.
Get wrecked, Geocities faggots!


----------



## Imperialist #348 (Feb 6, 2019)

shiiiit neocities? man thats ironic since some of the work iv had complete required neocities then again iv seen some 'interesting' pages on there.


----------



## Lunete (Feb 6, 2019)

Can we leave ugly webpage design in the past where it belongs?


----------



## Tasty Tatty (Feb 6, 2019)

Don't judge me. I actually like this.

Problem is, all these web projects start awesome and go to hell one the LGBTQPASRWMYMCA arrive and make it all about their feelings.


----------



## Very Clever Nickname (Feb 6, 2019)

Tasty Tatty said:


> Don't judge me. I actually like this.
> 
> Problem is, all these web projects start awesome and go to hell one the LGBTQPASRWMYMCA arrive and make it all about their feelings.



I give it a month.


----------



## MrTroll (Feb 6, 2019)

Is this the new replacement host for all the porn that tumblr banned?


----------



## TokiBun (Feb 6, 2019)

I barely got to see Geocities when it was alive so this is pretty neat. I’ll make a webpage later.


----------



## Wake me up (Feb 6, 2019)

Geocities was great! Here's a screenshot of the page I used to have there:



Spoiler


----------



## Coolio55 (Feb 6, 2019)

Tasty Tatty said:


> Don't judge me. I actually like this.
> 
> Problem is, all these web projects start awesome and go to hell one the LGBTQPASRWMYMCA arrive and make it all about their feelings.





Very Clever Nickname said:


> I give it a month.



Already happened my friends.

Neocities is a pretty good idea but it's definitely attracted that "old internet funny haha" tranny crowd and It's as if myspace was reborn for the modern era.
Nearly every user is some uwu bean boi variant and their pages are distilled autism.

It's from the top down too. The community rules are no fun allowed and the developers host a git clone of some gay petition of developers who will refuse to work with ICE.

Still. Might be fun if you just ignore all the speds. At least one guy has an MDE fanpage on his site.


----------



## Beta Faggot (Feb 6, 2019)

Coolio55 said:


> Nearly every user is some uwu bean boi variant and their pages are distilled autism.


You mean like this?

Also this person literally links to CWCki in their "links" section


----------



## Mister Loser (Feb 6, 2019)

I saw this site before because of that one Lain fanpage, it's pretty cool.
fauux.neocities.org
When I heard about that Tsuki debacle I assumed it was connected to this, but no. It's just kinda similar due to the inspiration from Lain.


----------



## Red Hood (Feb 6, 2019)

Coolio55 said:


> Already happened my friends.
> 
> Neocities is a pretty good idea but it's definitely attracted that "old internet funny haha" tranny crowd and It's as if myspace was reborn for the modern era.
> Nearly every user is some uwu bean boi variant and their pages are distilled autism.
> ...


It's not MySpace reborn if I can't have a My Chemical Romance song playing while I burn out the page viewer's eyes with neon glitter text.


----------



## Coolio55 (Feb 6, 2019)

Beta Faggot said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> Also this person literally links to CWCki in their "links" section
> View attachment 658746



(Doublepost but only doing so to properly enunciate)

Yeah. _It gets WORSE!_


(Shmorky?!) (Technically not on neocities anymore)
https://heckscaper.com/main.html






"princesstoots"


"pinksushi"


"ily" (Now deleted but on archive.org. It's only the homepage but it gives a good idea of the rest of the site) (Actually not. More on this below, they're part of an autistic webring)




https://somnolescent.net/
Here's the new site of "somnolescent" a cult of furry spergs (all from the UK) who used to be on neocities but they got too "big" for it (this seems to have happened to a lot of people)









The owner also owns a website (toyhou.se where they and the group all post their furry ocs. It keeps going)

Jesus. This started as a short post but it keeps going deeper.



The Shadow said:


> It's not MySpace reborn if I can't have a My Chemical Romance song playing while I burn out the page viewer's eyes with neon glitter text.



You can actually do that. You get 10mb of file space. Go nuts.


----------



## PT 940 (Feb 6, 2019)

I remember one of my friends argued with people all the time about how he thought Geocities was pronounced.  He swore he heard someone say it on a commercial contrary to how everyone else said it and couldn't be deterred.


----------



## TokiBun (Feb 6, 2019)

Mister Loser said:


> I saw this site before because of that one Lain fanpage, it's pretty cool.
> fauux.neocities.org
> When I heard about that Tsuki debacle I assumed it was connected to this, but no. It's just kinda similar due to the inspiration from Lain.



Is this site trying to give me a seizure.


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Feb 6, 2019)

I remember eagerly waiting for the day it was legal for me to sign up for (Yahoo!) Geocities account. Good times.


Sword Fighter Super said:


> I used Anglefire.
> Get wrecked, Geocities faggots!


IIRC, I also had Angelfire and Tripod sites.

It's really trippy that they are still alive today, unlike Geocities, an Internet coelacanth.


----------



## Bogs (Feb 6, 2019)

Call it nostalgia or autism, I've always liked the aesthetic of basic html/css


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Feb 6, 2019)

Bogs said:


> basic html/css


I think most 90's basic sites used HTML only, no CSS.

If you wanted a navibar, for instance, you used frames or tables.


----------



## CIA Nigger (Feb 6, 2019)

Coolio55 said:


> (Shmorky?!) (Technically not on neocities anymore)


You're close, that's actually Lapfox Trax/Ren Queenston after the groping allegations ruined his career and dream of making it big in the electronic music scene.


----------



## Keep Yourself Safe (Feb 7, 2019)

Beta Faggot said:


> So, what do you guys think of it? I think it's a pretty cool site, especially for people like me that think social media is shit.



Genuinely hyped about this doggy, thinking about what I'm going to make my site about and looking forward to doing old school html stuff again.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Feb 7, 2019)

http://homestarrunner.com/sbsite/


----------



## Beta Faggot (Feb 13, 2019)

As I dig around some more, I might actually start gathering information for a Community Watch thread. It seems like the users don't really interact much with each other though, so I'm not sure how much ree-ing I'd be able to find, but some of the pages are just packed with :autism:


----------



## Lackadaisy (Feb 13, 2019)

There's a terrible SJW-y JoJo page I saw that triggers the hell out of me.


----------



## OneMillionRPM (Feb 13, 2019)

Beta Faggot said:


> As I dig around some more, I might actually start gathering information for a Community Watch thread. It seems like the users don't really interact much with each other though, so I'm not sure how much ree-ing I'd be able to find, but some of the pages are just packed with :autism:


Sounds like a good idea. I've noticed a lot of these "compsci + myspace aesthetic + old internet/games/anime" trannies on the internet in the past several years, but the weird thing is that I've never seen anyone talk about them despite how many of them there are and how similar they are to one another. Might have to resort to finding their social media accounts to see how they interact with people, though.


----------



## Wake me up (Feb 13, 2019)

Beta Faggot said:


> the users don't really interact much with each other though, so I'm not sure how much ree-ing I'd be able to find



If you do enough reconaissance to start a thread, other people might continue from there and maybe find something juicy as they dig deeper or have some previous knowledge related to something you find. Or maybe it never happens but hey then at least you tried, right?


----------



## Beta Faggot (Feb 13, 2019)

Neocities is a revival of the old Geocities service that allowed people to create their own webpage. The goal of the website is to "make the web fun again", which is a nice idea, but the entire userbase is infested by nostalgiatard tumblr rejects.

Notable Webpages/Users

A.N. Lucas (archive)
One of the most popular pages. Nothing too notable, except for the fact that she was exceptional enough to put her full name on the Internet. Gets referenced and linked to by many other pages, usually due to her graphics that she makes available for use. Also uses really ugly Geocities-era web design.

Gerhildt (archive)
25 year old nonbinary furry who has a patreon for an "alterhuman dating sim" and for her furry artwork. Mastodon and Deviantart user.


Spoiler




 



Princesstoots (archive)
Autistic weeaboo, Roblox fan, 90s and early 00s Nostalgiatard, uses Gaia Online in 2019. Her entire site is covered in shitty memes, so be prepared for that.

Heckscaper (archive)
Troon Furry Computer Enthusiast. Be sure to read the about section.


Spoiler



  



Moonview (archive)
Gay Autistic Fakeboi (uwu). Has some interesting links, including one to the CWCki. More ugly web design.

Genderdruid (archive)
Obviously a joke, but it looks like it had a lot of effort put into it.

There's obviously a lot more, and a lot of these sites have layers to them. Remember, if you find a site that you like/think is cool, a better place for non-lolcow Neocities discussion is the General Discussion Thread.

Here's the site directory. The "most popular" page doesn't change too much, but using the "recently edited" filter can help you find some gems. Browsing through tags also helps a lot when looking for tard cum, try tags like "lgbtq" or "furry" or whatever your favorite flavor of lolcow happens to be. Looking at user's profile pages can be helpful as well, as this is the main place where users interact and leave comments for each other.


----------



## Beta Faggot (Feb 13, 2019)

I might edit/update the OP with more exceptional individuals in the future, but here's the thread.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 13, 2019)

This could make a good community watch thread.  If only KF existed in the late 90s.  

Imagine all the cows we missed out on...


----------



## MediocreMilt (Feb 13, 2019)

>Genderdruid
So if I was assigned cop at birth, but I troon out and leave the force when I'm 14, can I become genderdruid?


----------



## break these cuffs (Feb 13, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> This could make a good community watch thread.  If only KF existed in the late 90s.
> 
> Imagine all the cows we missed out on...


Don't worry, Portal of Evil was there and we mocked them mercilessly.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 13, 2019)

break these cuffs said:


> Don't worry, Portal of Evil was there and we mocked them mercilessly.


Does this still exist in any form?


----------



## CIA Nigger (Feb 13, 2019)

Beta Faggot said:


> Heckscaper (archive)
> Troon Furry Computer Enthusiast. Be sure to read the about section.


The thread is already lacking a lot of info about who Heckscaper is/was. Heckscaper was a furry musician known as Renard "Ren" Queenston or by his alias Lapfox Trax. He was holding packed shows at Anthrocon and whatnot and was on the rise due to his prominence in internet culture and his tendency to put out as many albums in a year as say Viper the Rapper or Grant MacDonald, before a sexual abuse scandal involving sleep groping and one of his exes undid that.  

Neocities does have potential though considering how many cows use it, such as Aeromatic who has a thread here and like 14 threads over on /cow/.


----------



## break these cuffs (Feb 13, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Does this still exist in any form?


I have no idea. By 2004-5 it was degrading into circlejerking retardation as all insular niche forums do and I stopped even reading it afer visiting less and less. I also thought it was getting pretty lefty and though I was a left leaning moderate at the time, that put me off too. I forget when Chet went work for Valve, but my guess is that is when it died. I'm sure all the greats have ED pages. JDR, Lord Rexington Fear, Matty Moulton has shown up on the Farms iirc, Jonah Falcon, Gonterman, the list goes on.

I miss JRR.


Spoiler: rip nigga


----------



## dunbrine47 (Feb 13, 2019)

This current year meets the late 90's aesthetic is quite something.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 13, 2019)

Neocities is epic.


----------



## Not The Fucking CIA (Feb 13, 2019)

Beta Faggot said:


> As I dig around some more, I might actually start gathering information for a Community Watch thread. It seems like the users don't really interact much with each other though, so I'm not sure how much ree-ing I'd be able to find, but some of the pages are just packed with :autism:





OneMillionRPM said:


> Sounds like a good idea. I've noticed a lot of these "compsci + myspace aesthetic + old internet/games/anime" trannies on the internet in the past several years, but the weird thing is that I've never seen anyone talk about them despite how many of them there are and how similar they are to one another. Might have to resort to finding their social media accounts to see how they interact with people, though.



Yeah, you guys are pretty much right: the platform doesn't really have much of a social aspect to it, besides commenting on site profiles, which in my search I really haven't seen much use of.

Another thing: there seems to be tons and tons of these sites with nothing more than an about page. "My kins/IDs/fursonas/whatever" and "Don't follow if you say faggot". What's the point of having the damn site if that's all you're going to use it for?


----------



## Wake me up (Feb 13, 2019)

That genderdruid website is making fun of genderqueers, gamers and occultists in one glorious meme  I wish I was of celtic heritage so I could suck the author's dick without wrongly appropriating his druidic heritage.



break these cuffs said:


> Portal of Evil



Never heard of Portal of Evil before. Can someone give an overview? Probably an early phpBB website?


----------



## OneMillionRPM (Feb 13, 2019)

Not The Fucking CIA said:


> Yeah, you guys are pretty much right: the platform doesn't really have much of a social aspect to it, besides commenting on site profiles, which in my search I really haven't seen much use of.
> 
> Another thing: there seems to be tons and tons of these sites with nothing more than an about page. "My kins/IDs/fursonas/whatever" and "Don't follow if you say faggot". What's the point of having the damn site if that's all you're going to use it for?



If this were the actual age of Geocities, then you would have seen more stuff on their sites like writings, art, etc. But now that we have social media and art-hosting sites for all that, there's no need to make your own website and put it up there. So I want to say a lot of these sites were made by people who saw all the memes about Geocities and decided to make a site of their own, only to get bored partway through, realize why a lot of us stopped doing this whole personal-website thing, and leave it in the state it's in.

There are some good uses of the service, though, like Lainzine and the Javascript coders who have all their little games and graphical effects up in one place for people to see. Plus we used to have that Resetera ban list up there, and I'm surprised a Neocities mod hasn't gotten pissy and removed the old instance of it.


----------



## break these cuffs (Feb 13, 2019)

Wake me up said:


> That genderdruid website is making fun of genderqueers, gamers and occultists in one glorious meme  I wish I was of celtic heritage so I could suck the author's dick without wrongly appropriating his druidic heritage.
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of Portal of Evil before. Can someone give an overview? Probably an early phpBB website?


It was a proto lolcow site in Web 1.0. It highlighted and catalogued weird, obscure, interesting, and disgusting websites and personalities. You could find anything from crush porn to Ulillillia on it. Although Uli wasn't  generally mocked like most of the site and people featured. It had a pretty active forums and spin off sites like PoENews and PoEtv. It was started by Chet and Erik of Old Man Murray fame who would later go on to work for Valve and notably wrote for Portal. We didn't archive like KF, mostly just made fun of the people we found. It did have the Prime Directive which was not to interact offsite with the people who were featured. Plenty of lolcows, especially furries, would get asshurt and come to the forums to defend themselves and flamewars abound.

Cue All in the Family theme music.


----------



## Wake me up (Feb 13, 2019)

OneMillionRPM said:


> a lot of these sites were made by people who saw all the memes about Geocities and decided to make a site of their own



But... that's kinda the entire point of a service called Neocities..?


----------



## CIA Nigger (Feb 13, 2019)

Not The Fucking CIA said:


> Another thing: there seems to be tons and tons of these sites with nothing more than an about page. "My kins/IDs/fursonas/whatever" and "Don't follow if you say faggot". What's the point of having the damn site if that's all you're going to use it for?


That's what a lot of modern "personal websites" are, they're links to a bunch of shitty social media profiles. Even outside NeoCities you'll see pages that are bloated CSS and JavaScript slapped onto a website that solely serves as a list of social media pages. Speaking of that:


OneMillionRPM said:


> If this were the actual age of Geocities, then you would have seen more stuff on their sites like writings, art, etc. But now that we have social media and art-hosting sites for all that, there's no need to make your own website and put it up there. So I want to say a lot of these sites were made by people who saw all the memes about Geocities and decided to make a site of their own, only to get bored partway through, realize why a lot of us stopped doing this whole personal-website thing, and leave it in the state it's in.
> 
> There are some good uses of the service, though, like Lainzine and the Javascript coders who have all their little games and graphical effects up in one place for people to see. Plus we used to have that Resetera ban list up there, and I'm surprised a Neocities mod hasn't gotten pissy and removed the old instance of it.


A lot of it is because it's somewhat of a fad. Tying into how you said that there are a lot of "compsci + myspace aesthetic + old internet/games/anime" trannies on the internet, a lot of them dig the 90s internet aesthetic because it gives them feelings of nostalgia, combined with the fact that they tend to brag about how their internet addictions made them trannies. Case in point, there are games like Secret Little Haven or anthrotari which are visual novels which nail that well. There's a faux 90s aesthetic mixed in with the idea of being a "repressed queer tranny" who finds out their "true identity" via their internet obsession. Adding to how trannies likely have that obsession is the whole vaporwave scene and resurgence in nostalgia for Windows 95 and Mac OS Classic fueled by YouTube channels like LGR which has led to some resurgence of interest in old PC hardware and games.

I've also seen trannies interested in retro computing, retrogaming, and similar hobbies for that same nostalgia reason. What's hilarious is when you see trannies who hate capitalism getting interested in computers that cost as much as a house or luxury car did, especially since they tend to flex them without doing anything interesting with them.


----------



## Ponchik (Feb 14, 2019)

Beta Faggot said:


> I might edit/update the OP with more exceptional individuals in the future, but here's the thread.


is there an actual thread here or is null thoroughly bamboozling me again

(p.s.: null was in fact bamboozling me)


----------



## The Reaper (Feb 20, 2019)

The genderdruid easily the best thing I’ve read all day. The Druid info was also fairly correct on top of it. 10/10. Are sites typically designed like A.N. Lucas did or are there more with a more standard design like our Druid as well?


----------



## Sergeant Politeness (Feb 20, 2019)

Streetlight Stranger said:


> Are sites typically designed like A.N. Lucas did or are there more with a more standard design like our Druid as well?


It's all up to the site maintainer, since Neocities is just plain handwritten HTML (or I guess a framework if you really want to, but no backend stuff). Most of Neocities is little kids who wanna have "retro" sites with bad backgrounds and GIFs and they just copy each other. Vaporwave has a huge presence from what I've seen.

The problem with Neocities is that, because the community is actually pretty lazy and boring on-site (seriously, none of the top five users are even active on it anymore), most of the salt and infighting comes from the Discord servers, and there's a couple of them now. Even then, they're mostly quiet and only good for finding personal cows. I debated making a Community Watch thread for it ages ago, but it's such a damp squib that it's not even worth it really.


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Jan 9, 2020)

Wake me up said:


> Never heard of Portal of Evil before. Can someone give an overview? Probably an early phpBB website?



PoE was like the great-great grandfather of KF. It begat Something Awful, which begat 4chan, which begat...


----------



## JokahBaybee (Nov 10, 2020)

[Thread necro time!]

oh hey this site looks...




oh.



oh no.

also, I made this in case you want to use it:


----------



## JokahBaybee (Nov 11, 2020)

Coolio55 said:


> Still. Might be fun if you just ignore all the speds. At least one guy has an MDE fanpage on his site.


found it


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Nov 11, 2020)

FYI, it's not all doom and gloom for Neocities.  Some good things have come from it.

Spyware Watchdog is one that was created by a bunch of anons on 8ch's /tech/ board before it got blown up and rebranded as 8kun.  It's a list that documents what programs (mainly browsers) are tapping into your system and it breaks down the specific things regarding information they do (or don't in rare cases) take.

Dig Deeper is a site that is privacy focused, talking about many different topics, from bowsers and their add-ons, to search engines and linux related software.  It also has additional shit like video game discussion, image board comparisons, and a few articles about capitalism if you're into that sort of thing.

I always recommend both of these as good reads if you're looking for more sources and opinions on different stuff relating to technology as a whole.


----------



## Chen Stirner (Jun 28, 2021)

Decided to go poking around their recent activity page. It's mostly boring shit or ironic shit, but interesting/lulzy stuff can still be found.

Some guy's art site. Actually pretty cool.

Some furry gamedev. You need to enable javascript to view it, which is gay.

Some weird choose-your-own-adventure site.

"you're telling me a queer coded this?!"

JUCHE JAMS

No full-blown lolcows, though.


----------



## Born in Summer (Aug 2, 2021)

JokahBaybee said:


> also, I made this in case you want to use it:
> View attachment 1722022


Made one as well plus one for MATI (sorry for the slight necro)


----------



## Yourmomshouse (Nov 12, 2021)

Is there ANY neocities site that is based or right leaning?


----------



## raspberry mocha (Nov 12, 2021)

I preferred Angelfire. Those sites are still around, right?


----------



## Fission Mailed (Nov 12, 2021)

Yourmomshouse said:


> Is there ANY neocities site that is based or right leaning?
> 
> 
> View attachment 2710507


Probably not many. I saw an antivax one once though (not that I'm for that but it's nice that people can use their sites for whatever)
One site I found recently listed kiwifarms in their favorite sites section. I wonder if they're lurking itt?


----------



## JokahBaybee (Nov 12, 2021)

Yourmomshouse said:


> Is there ANY neocities site that is based or right leaning?
> 
> 
> View attachment 2710507





			Neo-Obscurantism Unmasked


----------



## Sketch Turner (Jan 11, 2022)

A lot of these people probably frequented VidLii/BitView/Vlare when that circle was still relevant, I remember when VidLii was still active so many to-be troons born in 2001-2004 obsessed with Windows XP, 2006-2012 memes, old Web Dev, Anime and Nintendo/Sega were there (who are everywhere on Twitter and Discord now, I mentioned it in a previous post, a lot of the people in question are on GBATemp too) and very clearly made little effort to go past the "haha funny old meme" thing.

Honestly blame these fuckers for The Great Reddit Price Gauging of 2016+.


----------



## Shiversblood (Jan 17, 2022)

Yeah it was a pretty good forums.


----------



## JokahBaybee (Mar 29, 2022)

>find site called https://yesterweb.org
>looks pretty neat
>try and join the discord
>it's one of those discords that has roles for pronouns, even including neopronouns
>notsuprised.gif
>try and join anyway and get help with my own site
>talk with some other people there
>post mildest memes imaginable
>say i'm right-leaning, and express some milktoast opinions on gender politics with extreme trepidation
>suprisingly, they don't hate me
>nextmorning.gif
>check phone
>banned.gay
>wtf
>try log in with alt account
>alsobanned.fag
>how the fuck did they know

It's honestly not a suprise that this neocities thing became a massive hive for people like this, but god damn is it depressing that you can't have any niche, cool thing without it being a tranny hotspot.


----------



## byuu (Mar 29, 2022)

JokahBaybee said:


> >find site called https://yesterweb.org
> >looks pretty neat
> >try and join the discord
> >it's one of those discords that has roles for pronouns, even including neopronouns
> ...


I was wondering why a site devoted to the old web would have a fucking discord and they actually answer it:


> *The second problem* is that many ‘decentralized’ apps in particular have garnered a widespread reputation for hate speech. In many of these spaces (IRC included), “free speech” becomes synonymous with “hate speech”. It’s no surprise that one would be reluctant to associate themselves (especially a _community_) with that kind of reputation.


(the first problem is just them saying that they are too retarded for anything else)


----------



## JokahBaybee (Mar 31, 2022)

every neocities "about me" page is basically this


----------



## Auberdine (Aug 12, 2022)

bruh neocities is rampant with neopronoun uwu faebunselves. its really jarring to see y2k graphics on someones site and then their art page looks like generic modern day steven universe tumblr style. I think there is a few people on there who based but just extremely good at concealing their powerlevel


----------



## SSj_Ness (Aug 12, 2022)

Did they bring back old sites or are those gone forever?


----------



## Pissmaster (Aug 12, 2022)

SSj_Ness said:


> Did they bring back old sites or are those gone forever?


Neocities isn't related to Geocities at all, it's just a site designed to work like Geocities did.  You're looking for https://www.oocities.org/


----------

